# H: MTG Modern Masters



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, so not the usual thread. 

I am a store owner, and I know how hard Modern Masters is to get. I mean, it's hilariously hard, and most people are sold out already. I happen to not be. So, for those of you who do Magic, if you're after basically any quantity of Modern Masters 2015, shoot me a PM-- we'll see what we can do.

:victory:


----------



## Snoopdeville3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hard to get ?? you cant be serious.. everyone and there mother sells modern masters.... the first day it came out the person i bought it from had 21 boxes and he wasnt even a store.. and i got a box for $170....


----------

